# Vinyl wrap roof -anyplace in Metro Miami?



## Travel4Surf (Aug 29, 2012)

Can anyone recommend a place in Miami to wrap my roof to make it look like a pano sunroof?


----------



## dakest (Sep 18, 2012)

There is a place called metro signs in hollywood, they had wrapped the company van for my job, they are on sr 441 I think near hollywood blvd...


----------

